# How to get LGB track to go over bumps?



## Theresse (Nov 13, 2009)

Hello -

I'd like to get my boys some more LGB track this year so their tracks go beyond the xmas tree for a change. I was wondering how you deal with thresholds between rooms. What is the accessory called that is hopefully out there somewhere that I can buy? Risers?

Are there any other things I should be buying to pull this off? What's the best thing to buy to keep the tracks from slipping apart from each other? With that much track, it'll be a real pain if I don't find a way to hold them together! 

Also - best place to buy track (best price)? Not sure if I should have it leave the tree then do a something simple like a figure 8 shape or if I should have it actually go around the room. Our new 6-mo.-old cat is going to go nuts!

Thanks so much!


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Theresse, 

How about a set of G scale low trestles?...










They're made by Bachmann and go for about $15 on Amazon.com. If you just want to clear the threshold, you can always omit some of the inner trestles and just use the end ones.

Greg


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You can get popsicle sticks and glue them together. You may have to get the larger sticks, I am not sure of the track size in comparison. A box will be under 5 bucks.Maybe make a ramp.
I have used small hair elastics between the ties to hold track together.


----------



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

Track is kinda expensive new so if you can find some used that was previously used inside you might get a better deal. Aristocraft track is compatable wth LGB and cheaper, just use LGB track connectors at the point where the 2 manufacturers tracks meet. Aristocraft track has screws to hold their section rail joiners to one another but when you add that track to LGB use an LGB connector only between the two manufacturers tracks. Ken c/o Imagination Station Kids on Track 
PS Let your kids check out our kids program photos in our Albums on this site. Click on our name Railroadinovations on the left and click on the two Albums.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2012)

Just do it like it was a wobbly table, add cardboard in layers under the track.

Nothing to buy, just cut up a box you would normally trash!!


----------

